# You Broadband: 100mbps till 200Gb, 1mbps Post FUP at 1699



## swatkats (Nov 29, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/PKfKs0A.jpg



WTF 100: 100mbps up to 200Gb and then 1mbps at Rs.1699/month. This plan is  available for the YOU customers in Hyderabad,Pune, Bangalore, Chennai,  Navi mumbai, Powai,Vadodara,Ahmedabad,Surat,Vishakapatnam and Thane as  of now.

 Beam has 50mbps up to 200Gb, 6mbps post FUP @ 3150, Here YOU is offering 5mbps less Post FUP at 1699.

*PS*: Now Please Don't start Whining that you can finish this FUP  data in 1 hour/1Day. Start Questioning "If a Mid sized ISP like YOU  broadband can provide such plans then why not other providers like MTNL,  BSNL or Airtel, TATA? "


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: 100mbps till 200Gb, 1mbps Post FUP at 1699 From You Broadband*

What the **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ill trade my soul to get that connection at home
Sadly, not available at my location :/


----------



## swatkats (Nov 30, 2014)

Other ISP's will follow suit with the introduction of this plan


----------



## abhigeek (Nov 30, 2014)

[MENTION=148028]swatkats[/MENTION] post some realistic torrent download speed..


----------



## Flash (Nov 30, 2014)

Plan name itself has WTF?


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2014)

All but not Delhi , WTF man!!!!  , this is cruel.

Only time when my speed reaches ~90megs is when I get local peers , else.......


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 30, 2014)

I just farted after seeing this (seriously) !


----------



## swatkats (Nov 30, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> @swatkats  post some realistic torrent download speed..



Sure, if you are okay with screenshot of Beam connection which shows 5.6Mb/sec Download speed. I don't have YOU!


----------



## $hadow (Nov 30, 2014)

owww maan looks like I should plan to move to Hyderabad after watching all these type of news.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Dec 1, 2014)

why there's nothing like these connections in the capital city.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

wow 100 Mbps

those hurricane plans are good for even post FUP speeds.


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 3, 2014)

I just got vodafone broadband and I feel like banging my head after seeing this post


----------



## swatkats (Dec 4, 2014)

If that Screenshot which was leaked few days back is to be believed then we could see this 100mbps kind of plans From Jio with excellent service but may be..





....


















.....






















A Year from now .


----------



## way2jatin (Dec 5, 2014)

Thats a great plan !!I request them to please come to Delhi NCR as well.We are still struggling with MTNL and Airtel.


----------



## swatkats (Dec 6, 2014)

^ I feel bad for People of Delhi, Even my friend who got shifted there few months back was complaining about the same thing. Poor Internet in India's Capital, He felt bad for leaving Hyderabad.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 6, 2014)

The Feel. It's strong.


----------



## ayila (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi
I took the YOU broad band connection and made payment on saturday and
sales executive Mr. T. Jayapal Reddy Promised that connection would be
provided by wednesday, but from tuesday he was not picking the call.
On wednesday the technician people came and kept the outside box and
thats all. No one was calling. From thursday i was raising complaints.
Nearly 5 complaints i raised and every one was saying 4 to 12 working
hours. Seems this is the only they provide. But nothing was happening
for days. Even i spoke to Escalation team Mr. Ajay and Lokesh,
surprise is those fellows also said the same 4 to 12 hours will get
back. They are trained to get escape from customers. And later i spoke
to Installation team they said with in 1 day they will provide. But
till today 10 days passed and no one bothered to provide connection.
They took the payment and sitting and enjoying the money of customers.
Never saw any company like this who has no bother about company and
their complaints. Dont take the connection and dont recommend it also.
It looks cheap but the pain you get after your payment is too costly.
frustrated with this you broad people and service
thanks


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 16, 2015)

ayila said:


> Hi
> I took the YOU broad band connection and made payment on saturday and
> sales executive Mr. T. Jayapal Reddy Promised that connection would be
> provided by wednesday, but from tuesday he was not picking the call.
> ...



thanks for posting this, noted..


----------

